# Eclipse 3.5 J2EE (Galileo) on FreeBSD



## wizir (Sep 25, 2009)

hello
i have a problem with eclipse JEE 3.5 on freebsd 7.2.
i downloaded eclipse 3.5 J2EE for linux x86 and i have some problems with run this IDE.
well, i think i have everything done properly (linprocfs, abi etc.)
but maybe i something forgot.
i listed my configuration below


```
[luk@]~$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
7    1 0xc6987000 22000    linux.ko
6    1 0xc6980000 7000     linprocfs.ko
1   31 0xc0400000 50a648   kernel
```
my /etc/sysctl.conf

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
kern.fallback_elf_brand=3
```
my /etc/make.conf

```
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
USE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
USE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8
```
my /etc/fstab

```
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```
my /etc/rc.conf

```
linux_base="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```
i've installed linux_base-f8-8_12

```
[luk@]luk$ pkg_info --regex linux_base -c
Information for linux_base-f8-8_12:
Comment:
Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
```

when i try to run eclipse i have something like this


```
[luk@]eclipse$ sudo /etc/rc.d/abi restart
Additional ABI support: linux.
[luk@]eclipse$ ./eclipse
[luk@]eclipse$
[luk@]eclipse$ ./eclipse -clean
[luk@]eclipse$
```

my eclipse.ini file

```
-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.200.v20090520.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.200.v20090520
-product
org.eclipse.epp.package.jee.product
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
768m
-vm
/usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/java
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-XX:MaxPermSize=512m
-Xms128m
-Xmx768m
```

gdb output

```
(gdb) run
Starting program: /usr/home/luk/ide/eclipse/eclipse
warning: no shared library support for this OS / ABI

Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
0x2804c850 in ?? ()
(gdb)
```

if someone has any ideas i will be appreciate
thanks for every advice
best regards


----------



## wizir (Oct 5, 2009)

some logs in
.metadata/.log


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-10-05 19:25:42.385
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3550 or swt-pi-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:254)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:159)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:22)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Converter.java:63)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Converter.java:54)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:131)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createDisplay(Workbench.java:516)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createDisplay(PlatformUI.java:161)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.createDisplay(IDEApplication.java:143)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:88)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1287)
```

i'vec tried -Djava.library.path, -Dswt.library.path, put this shared object and output from ldd eclipse 

```
[luk@]eclipse$ ldd ./eclipse
./eclipse:
	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x2806d000)
	libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x28087000)
	libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x2808c000)
	/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x2804c000)
[luk@]eclipse$
```
to some catalogs like /compat/linux/lib etc. with no success
the most interesing is, that few weeks ago this linux package of eclipse 3.5 ran without any errors on my freebsd 7.2
any ideas?


----------



## ale (Oct 5, 2009)

I did a test and I had not problem here, at least starting it.
I remember the long time ago I did the same test (with something like 3.3.x) and it was crashing here and there.

My test configuration:
emulators/linux_base-fc-4_15
java/linux-sun-jdk-1.6.0.15
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2
eclipse-jee-galileo-SR1-linux-gtk.tar.gz (32bit version obviously, unpacked in ~)
The only thing I did before starting was `$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0`
Then I cd into ~/eclipse and run `$ ./eclipse`.

Sorry but I'm to tired to test it on 8-STABLE too, where I have linux_base-f10.

EDIT:
I have _linux_load="YES"_ in /boot/loader.conf and linprocfs mounted.

EDIT2:
Did you tried moving your ~/.eclipse to ~/.eclipse.old and starting it again?


----------



## phackwer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Most people forget it...*

You have to install the linux-gtk port in order to have eclipse 3.5 for linux running. People always forget it, and since eclipse aparently just crashes, people think there is some sort of incompatibility, which is not true.


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2
# make install
```

And then...

`$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0`
`$ ~/eclipse/eclipse`

Works like a charm...


----------



## wizir (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm so greatful for this advice, indeed, i forgot about linux-f8-gtk2
kudos
best regards


----------

